
Privacy versus Efficiency - duck
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/privacy_versus_efficiency/
======
jellicle
Scott Adams imagines a future in which the end-user is reaping all the
benefits of modern technology. But the end-user is the weakest link the chain.
That world could only come about with heavy government regulation. The
technological surplus is far more likely to be skimmed off at another point in
the chain.

More likely is a world where your smartphone broadcasts your location and
identity at any given moment... and Verizon gets paid a great deal of money by
marketers for access to that information, and you can't turn it off (sorry
sir, it's standard on all Verizon phones, and after they bought AT&T, there's
not too many other carriers left). Your phone dings fairly often as you walk
around with coupons for 25 cents off at the nearest Starbucks - unfortunately
the "silent" setting doesn't silence these dings. The NSA is rumored to store
everyone's location, forever, and be cross-indexing terrorists, liberals and
other enemies of the state to see if they have EVER been in the same location
as each other.

The new Verizon Wing of the Capitol building is renowned throughout the world
for its excellent design and tasteful branding. After all, Verizon knows where
legislators go in their time off, too.

